# Looking for Youth Saddle



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

I am looking for a youth saddle between $100 - $200. I've been looking at various online ads. Thought I would give this forum a try.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

What size would you like it to be?


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Any size that fits a 10 year old and younger.


----------

